# Need help on GT-5000 ( chrome one)



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

OPEN UP TO ANYONE ON OUR "FORUM".
LIKE TO KNOW WHERE TO GET AN OIL GAGE AND SENDING UNIT?
WHERE TO HOOK THE LINE INTO THE ENG/FILTER?
AND ANOTHER "IN DASH HOUR METER"
AND A SMALL "TECH"
I WOULD LIKE TO INSTALL ALL OF THEM IN BEHIND THE DASH WITH THE DASH LIGHTS.I CAN DO ALL OF THIS BUT WOULD JUST LIKE TO KNOW FROM OTHERS ON THERE JOB.
***********************************************************
************************************************************
One more note to anyone that want's to know .I mowed 2 1/2 Fields of grass that was from three ( 3" ) all the way to a foot ( 12" ). on rough , smooth, dusty, and some wet ground , with the chrome tractor and only used less then a half (1/2 ) tank for fuel , and that was with the weights on both rear wheels and in the front. The old back came out pretty good . Have a great time to you all.
SAM SAMSRAM & wife JEANNIE:usa: Bye Bye Bye :driving: :driving:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Sam,
There is a guy named Willie on this forum that I believe has done those mods on a similar Husky. I can't remember if he posted them on this site or another one. Try doing a search under Willie Nunez on this site, and see what you come up with.

Sounds like you have an economical machine!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Any auto parts store should have a bunch of difrent oil guages. All shapes and sizes. 

As for where to tap into the system? Does the tractor have a "Low Oil PSI" light on it? If so, or a low oil PSI shut down, it should have a sensor screwed into the block somewere. If so, remove the sensor, and get a "T" fitting, and reinstall that sensor. In the other leg of the "T" you would install the switch, or line for the guage. BTW the oil PSI guages come in mechancal, or electric. If you get the mechancal one[what BTW I perfer, but thats just me] make sure you have a copper line that goes from the motor to the guage. A lot of the low $ ones come with a plactic line, and with them you are just asking for truble.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Sam you have a Kohler don't you if so here is a link to Kohler and they have the oil sending unit and gage. Its on page 3

http://www.kohlerengines.com/pdf/Lubrication.pdf


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *Sam,
> There is a guy named Willie on this forum that I believe has done those mods on a similar Husky. I can't remember if he posted them on this site or another one. Try doing a search under Willie Nunez on this site, and see what you come up with.
> 
> Sounds like you have an economical machine! *


 >>>>> SO SORRY .I HAD TO GO BACK AND CHANGE ( GAL ) TO HALF A TANK . I GUESS IT IS JUST ALL THE CHROME THAT MADE ME GOOF.Thank you for the reply


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Sam you have a Kohler don't you if so here is a link to Kohler and they have the oil sending unit and gage. Its on page 3
> 
> http://www.kohlerengines.com/pdf/Lubrication.pdf *


 Thanks Jody. Yes I do have a KOHLER. I will look at the site. Thanks SAM


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*Kohler site can't open*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Sam you have a Kohler don't you if so here is a link to Kohler and they have the oil sending unit and gage. Its on page 3
> 
> http://www.kohlerengines.com/pdf/Lubrication.pdf *


 :dazed:
Hi there Jody. I have tried this "KOHOLER" site about three times but can not open. Did I goof? Thanks SAM SAMSRAM : cruisin


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Sam you need Adobe reader to open it its a pdf file. Here is a link you can download the free reader from Adobe. Sorry about that i thought that everyone had Adobe my mistake.

http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Sam contacted me by e-mail, and I think I answered all his questions.


----------

